# Help! Sump Pump Failed



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey Everyone!

I need some help here I had a friend of mine re-filling my tank for me and he was filling it with a hose with an attachment on it and I believe he blew bubbles in to the pump which made it think it was dry and now has overheated and I think is a game over. It's a 180gl tank I have a backup canister filter attached to it right now but that is it! I need to know how I can switch out this old pump with a new pump without draining all the water. Is there an easy way to switch out the pump without taking the entire sump out? Thanks in advance your QUICK response is appreciated I have 5 P's that aren't very happy right now.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You will have to post pictures of how it is plumbed in before i can recommend how to proceed on replacing it.

And a pump can run dry for hours prob and not burn up... something may have become lodged in the impeller or intake of the pump and is keeping it from spinning.

Once again, with pictures to confirm, you should be able to remove it without taking out the sump or draining the tank.


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

I took apart the pump, I and took out the impeller which seems to be magnetic and nothing was stuck inside it, the engine I hear it turn on but then the impeller does nothing. Pictures to follow.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Magnetic drive pumps use a magnet on the sealed side of the pump (electrical side) to spin the magnet on the wet side of the pump (impeller)... if the magnet is free spinning on the shaft and not turning the impeller it wont move water.

try turning it on without the intake guard and see in the impeller spins?

Do you know what make and model the pump is? I will be back on later to help as much as I can.... the more pics the better! any ball valves, the returns, the sump, the pump... all of the plumbing you can get!


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

Ægir I appreciate your help I just got everything back up and running on a new pond pump, the Little Giant pump I had was shot so $125 later I got a new pump and some stuff from the hardware store and got it up and running again! My P's all survived!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

good to hear!


----------

